

Crashes mount as military flies more drones in U.S. - ilamont
http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/investigative/2014/06/22/crashes-mount-as-military-flies-more-drones-in-u-s/?hpid=z2

======
lsh123
This is just a sensational article. The fact that the total number of
accidents increases with the number of drones flying is hardly surprising.
There are standard ways to measure flight safety, for example the number of
incidents per 100,000 hours of flying. To objectively compare the safety of
drone operations to GA or airlines, we need to look at these numbers instead.

